# some big bluegills



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

caught these sat afternoon, these are what we call "titty bream". one was 12 3/4" the other was 12" long.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! Is all i can say....


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

dang that one on the bottom has 3 foreheads!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Largest I have ever seen


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! Those are giants


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to catch them like that in Hood's Pond near Ponce De Leon, but that is the only place I have ever seen them that big.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

You dang Troy boys and your pond fish! I'm glad Dick Freeman and the boys finally rebuilt their pond. They're still babies though. 

By the way, we're fraternity brothers. I met you at the Half Shell with Luke Sanders one night in Troy.

Glad to see you're doing well!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are bigguns! I keep bluegills baited up to my pier at Lake Weiss, but if I catch a hand sized fish I'm thrilled. What would these babies weigh?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> Those are bigguns! I keep bluegills baited up to my pier at Lake Weiss, but if I catch a hand sized fish I'm thrilled. What would these babies weigh?


i didn't have any scales handy but i'm guessing around 2 lbs each. i'm getting them mounted on a piece of driftwood.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch! Man them jokers are huge!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice driscol...thanks for showing us...good eats too...my dad's mount, probably caught in wiggins MS...


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW! I have never seen any that big. Nice catch.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

biggest ive ever seen....... amazing! Id pay money to catch one of those on an ultralight :thumbup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Those sre some nice looking bulls there....Congrats


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never seen a bream that big before, and I've caught a few. Nice catch!


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

When i was a teenager , My dad would take me to the Pace Brothers ponds over in milton, he had a name for fish like that ,call them titty bream.Had to hold them up to your chest to unhook them.:notworthy:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If I caught one like those I would probably start hyper-ventilating............... Man o Man, what nice fish.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Back in the late 50's I saw a frozen bream in a Gadsden, AL sporting goods store that weighed over 3 lbs. It didn't look as good as these because it was icy from the freezer. I can't remember what the record bream weighed. 
I would like to find a bed of these babies!
What did you catch them on? Rod, reel bait, etc.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> Back in the late 50's I saw a frozen bream in a Gadsden, AL sporting goods store that weighed over 3 lbs. It didn't look as good as these because it was icy from the freezer. I can't remember what the record bream weighed.
> I would like to find a bed of these babies!
> What did you catch them on? Rod, reel bait, etc.


with an old fashioned cane pole about 12' long with a quill, a splitshot for weight and a small hook with a cricket, honestly. i grew up using a cane pole and i still prefer them to anything else.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

off route II said:


> with an old fashioned cane pole about 12' long with a quill, a splitshot for weight and a small hook with a cricket, honestly. i grew up using a cane pole and i still prefer them to anything else.


Nice job Driscol and yep, you are right, those are some titty bream for sure!!!

IMO, nothing beats a quill when fishing with a cane pole/bream buster. I love it, that is old school .... I grew up fishing the same way. Some of the best fishing there is ......


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

joebuck said:


> Nice job Driscol and yep, you are right, those are some titty bream for sure!!!
> 
> IMO, nothing beat a quill when fishing with a cane pole/bream buster. I love it, that is old school .... I grew up fishing the same way. Some of the best fishing there is ......


+1...nothing feels better than to see that heading south and to be pulling north...


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice bream but, those look like shellcrackers.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful bream, my father in law has titty bream in his pond in Va. I LOVE fishing there.


----------

